# okay MXL first few shakedowns



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

all I can say is, either this bike is playing Vulcan mind games with me or I've never been so impressed by a bicycle. It's almost like it isn't there, everything you do seems to translate right to the road, the bike feels like it is some vessel that attaches rider to road into one symbiotic unit. It's like good officials at a sporting match, you know they are good because you barely notice them. I push, it takes it right to the road. I just really feel planted (and don't get me wrong I love my other Merckx but this is bordering on magical) and the weight? You really don't notice it. I really am thinking there's some voodoo going on here.
love true love


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> all I can say is, either this bike is playing Vulcan mind games with me or I've never been so impressed by a bicycle. It's almost like it isn't there, everything you do seems to translate right to the road, the bike feels like it is some vessel that attaches rider to road into one symbiotic unit. It's like good officials at a sporting match, you know they are good because you barely notice them. I push, it takes it right to the road. I just really feel planted (and don't get me wrong I love my other Merckx but this is bordering on magical) and the weight? You really don't notice it. I really am thinking there's some voodoo going on here.
> love true love


your a hippy.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*thx BJ*

cause I sure did fell like I had my groove on riding that bike.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> cause I sure did fell like I had my groove on riding that bike.


Probably a lot like my Master X...I'd ridden a Merlin TI bike previously but once I hopped on my Colnago I realized what I was missing. I'll never sell it.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

What kind of wheel/tire set-up are you running? Any noticable difference if you change wheels? 

I'm so friggin jealous....my MX is built and hanging on the wall w/o wheels. Spokes have been ordered and are on the way, along with a set of Veloflex's. Should only be a matter of weeks now :thumbsup:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*That is the feel I crave*

That's when a bicycle becomes magical. When you are the bike, the bike is you, and you are the road. I've had several bikes that did that for me, and several that did not. It's not always just a matter of fit, either. Or of frame material. My steel Italvega Super Special had it. My alu Colnago Dream had it. My carbon Time Edge Translink definitely has it. ]My steel Gitane Tour de France did not. My steel Somec does not, even though I love the bike and still ride it a lot. My Rivendell Rambouillet definitely did not. It was like being astride a recalcitrant mule. My various MTBs (all alu) have never come within a country mile of it. 

ATP -- I'm glad you've found a slice of nirvana.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

so why is mxl/ tubeset being discontinued? too heavy?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*for Merckx*



steel515 said:


> so why is mxl/ tubeset being discontinued? too heavy?


the tubes are available, the lugs are not. people still build using it but most want lighter pipes.
Rode it so far with Ult Hubs 32 - 3x and the Rolf Vectors that came with the bike (they match color quite nicely)

yeah I don't know what it is, it is so solid feeling it kinda just ceases to be there. you kinda just forget about it. Now as some of you know I'm a big fellow (ask Mappy) and I put down a HEAP of torque on a bike. I'm used to feeling BB/Stay flex and the groans of a BB getting torqued in it's mooring. On the MXL she's as quiet as a sleeping baby, I push, she pushes back, but at the same time doesn't feel too stiff.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> the tubes are available, the lugs are not. people still build using it but most want lighter pipes.
> Rode it so far with Ult Hubs 32 - 3x and the Rolf Vectors that came with the bike (they match color quite nicely)
> 
> yeah I don't know what it is, it is so solid feeling it kinda just ceases to be there. you kinda just forget about it. Now as some of you know I'm a big fellow (ask Mappy) and I put down a HEAP of torque on a bike. I'm used to feeling BB/Stay flex and the groans of a BB getting torqued in it's mooring. On the MXL she's as quiet as a sleeping baby, I push, she pushes back, but at the same time doesn't feel too stiff.


At our frame size and weight ain't nothing gonna be too stiff.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

As much as I would like to have one, I am told continually that in my size frame it would be too heavy and too stiff.

So I have the SLX frames and am always happy with those.

I envy you the MX Leader though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

There's some guy in San Diego that can't receive PM's 'cause his PM box is full.

Or so the system tells me anyway.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

ATP,

Congrats on enjoying the bike! I'd describe my MXLs the same way. I totally forget about mine while riding. Every input seems to be meshed with a perfectly balanced response. They're like a Belgian-built magic carpet.......you just glide along!  

Texbike


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

are mxl tubes still in production or only in stock? which builders have it?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

It is a feeling that you have to experience.

The first time I rode one.......I thought I was on the wrong bike.

It shouldn't do what it does......I'm 165 lbs......that bike should beat the snot out of me....but I've rode 120 miles on that bike and never noticed the frame.

It shouldn't climb like it does at 6 lbs frame & fork.....yet it transmits energy so well it feels like it just want to go.

It's an amazing bike....that shouldn't ride like it does.

Have you descended on it yet? Preapre to smile loudly.

Welcome to the club.

Len


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Brother, you are messing with my head. I was trying to figure out what to do about the Pegoretti and sending it to JB to get painted. My master plan was to strip the parts off and take them with me to Italy, find an older steel frame to build up, and ship the pego to JB. Now I have to think about the MX Leader packed up in the garage. I wanted to hold off until I was in the PNW and had more room, but now I am considering building it up and taking it to Italy. I miss that bike.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*You*

guys are killing me...I need to get the Strada OS built and soon.....I know it's not an MXL, but someday.....Congrats ATP...you found your muse...now go ride some art...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*oh no BigBill*



bigbill said:


> Brother, you are messing with my head. I was trying to figure out what to do about the Pegoretti and sending it to JB to get painted. My master plan was to strip the parts off and take them with me to Italy, find an older steel frame to build up, and ship the pego to JB. Now I have to think about the MX Leader packed up in the garage. I wanted to hold off until I was in the PNW and had more room, but now I am considering building it up and taking it to Italy. I miss that bike.


you are going to send me yours as well. look into the watch, you are getting very sleepy, very sleepy, you will sell me your mxl cheap or trade it for my Strong. Very Sleepy, sleepy

PM box is cleared TMB and Physasst, sorry was out of contact.

Belgian Magic Carpet indeed, an apt description.

and TMB Len's description is also what I heard from other MXL guys who weren't 'in need' of them either. The joy translates to just about anyone I'd think but the sub 130 lbers of the world


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*another update*

still riding the MXL and dammit it just feels so frickin SOLID underneath me. just a stable platform where all my power goes to the wheel.

climbed my local Muur last night and was amazed by how well that tank goes up.
I sucked, bike rocked


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ummm*



atpjunkie said:


> still riding the MXL and dammit it just feels so frickin SOLID underneath me. just a stable platform where all my power goes to the wheel.
> 
> climbed my local Muur last night and was amazed by how well that tank goes up.
> I sucked, bike rocked


is that the hill I'm thinking of??


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> still riding the MXL and dammit it just feels so frickin SOLID underneath me. just a stable platform where all my power goes to the wheel.
> 
> climbed my local Muur last night and was amazed by how well that tank goes up.
> I sucked, bike rocked



I will be in SD sometime in early November. You can ride Emma. It is like a MXL that you could build up under 18 pounds. I plan on picking up a set of nemesis rimmed tubies over in Italy. That should complete the package.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Texas MXL update....*

Both of my MXLs still ride great as well! The Telekom bike has been my bike of choice over the last month or so, but I love both of them! 

Texbike


----------



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

I just picked up a MX Leader frame in the Molteni colors. My LBS had built it up and had a few guys ride it for a while but nobody ever bought it.The components were removed to put on another bike and the frame has been hanging in the store for months. It has a few chips in the paint here and there but no rust and only has a few thousand miles at most on it. I have wanted one of these in that color since I saw them in 2004. It cost me $400 with Chorus headset and an Ultegra Italian thread octolink BB. I thought that it was a pretty good deal to get a classic lugged frame with few miles on it. So far I have only done a short shakedown ride but it feels beautiful.

Pb


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*$400*

is a steel

used MXL frames are going for 900 plus on ebay

congrats

enjoy


----------



## WalterJ (Sep 17, 2002)

$400 is a tremendous price. You donegood and I'm envious as a Merckxis very high on the "I want" list.


----------



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

*Excellent.*



atpjunkie said:


> is a steel
> 
> used MXL frames are going for 900 plus on ebay
> 
> ...



Cool. I thought it was a good deal and I had really been wanting it. I am friends with the shop owners. I build bikes and help out when they need somebody as well as ride for the shop team. I do the shop stuff for free so I guess this is one of the perks of being a bike shop groupie. :thumbsup: I thnk that I need to take this bike up and do the Gaps in N Georgia mountains so I can see for myself its legendary descending ability.

Pb


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

You'll love the MXL on mountain roads. I grew up in the N. Georgia mountains and get back there at least once a year. My Merckx just love those windy downhills.


----------



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> You'll love the MXL on mountain roads. I grew up in the N. Georgia mountains and get back there at least once a year. My Merckx just love those windy downhills.


I recently moved to the Dawsonville area so I am only about a 1/2 drive from the Gaps. I hope to get it up there soon to check out descending the back side of Woody gap into Dahlonega.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> all I can say is, either this bike is playing Vulcan mind games with me or I've never been so impressed by a bicycle. It's almost like it isn't there, everything you do seems to translate right to the road, the bike feels like it is some vessel that attaches rider to road into one symbiotic unit. It's like good officials at a sporting match, you know they are good because you barely notice them. I push, it takes it right to the road. I just really feel planted (and don't get me wrong I love my other Merckx but this is bordering on magical) and the weight? You really don't notice it. I really am thinking there's some voodoo going on here.
> love true love



Took me longer to get there, but I finally joined the Leader fan club.

All the over the top, pseudo-sexual, star trek type comments above are echoed.

Love the bike.

Can't get over how well it goes up a hill, let alone down the other side.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*freakish ain't it*



toomanybikes said:


> Took me longer to get there, but I finally joined the Leader fan club.
> 
> All the over the top, pseudo-sexual, star trek type comments above are echoed.
> 
> ...


you keep saying 'this bike is heavy' and it says 'no I'm not' and for us bigger guys, we stomp, it just says 'okay lets go'

I say 'jump,' it says 'how far?"


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and doncha think*

we should have an RbR MXL rally in say Belgium in the spring some time?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> we should have an RbR MXL rally in say Belgium in the spring some time?



Cool! ( so long as my pretty white bike doesn't get dirty!! )


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*your bike will look*



toomanybikes said:


> Cool! ( so long as my pretty white bike doesn't get dirty!! )


dead sexy with a layer of begian mud on it

it's a Merckx it begs for such

(sidebar) take it for a spin on a dirt rode or some bad chip seal


----------



## nw60312 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Availability...*



steel515 said:


> are mxl tubes still in production or only in stock? which builders have it?


Hi - As far as US builders, I think I remember Don Walker releasing some of his stash on ebay recently, so I think you can find the lugs on occasion. I believe Ceeway in the UK has tubesets and BB shells available. I picked up some max fork blades and crown from them a few months ago. I am not sure how much they have of complete tubesets, but it was easy to get. I don't know much about the Merckx fork crown and if those are available, but a straight blade crown is available for the blades in both 1" and 1-1/8" steerer. 

-Nate


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Tubes.....*



steel515 said:


> are mxl tubes still in production or only in stock? which builders have it?


There are MAX tubes, and then there are Merckx MAX tubes/lugs. There are a handful of other bikes made with MAX tubing, but as far as I know Merckx is the only one to create the specialized shaped lugs and directional shaped tubing with the MAX material that is know as the MXL. I'm sure you could buy and cobble together a MAX tubed bike, but it ain't gonna be the same as what Eddy made. Forks might be a different story however.


----------



## nw60312 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Tubes...*



kjmunc said:


> There are MAX tubes, and then there are Merckx MAX tubes/lugs. There are a handful of other bikes made with MAX tubing, but as far as I know Merckx is the only one to create the specialized shaped lugs and directional shaped tubing with the MAX material that is know as the MXL. I'm sure you could buy and cobble together a MAX tubed bike, but it ain't gonna be the same as what Eddy made. Forks might be a different story however.


Interesting, never have seen an MXL in person the tubing shape is different than standard MAX? 

http://ceeway.com/Max.htm

*Edited*
Also found this reference which indicates only the top tube and seat stays were different...
http://www.anvilbikes.com/?news_ID=18&catID=3

-Nate


----------

